# Chaning my name?



## Saber_777 (May 26, 2012)

Who do I speak to? Randy maybe?


----------



## djpharoah (May 26, 2012)

Alex. He's the only one who can change it.


----------



## Explorer (May 26, 2012)

Also, be sure you spell your target name right when making the request. That was my first thought upon seeing your spelling error in the title.


----------



## Michael T (May 26, 2012)

^^ 

All_Shall_Rot what are you thinking of for the name change?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 26, 2012)

Dont change it to something stupid because he probably wont change it back. IE. adding djent in my name was supposed to be verrry trmporary.


----------



## MFB (May 27, 2012)

That's the price you pay for being an idiot, Stealth


----------



## Empryrean (May 27, 2012)

But we all love Stealthy


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 27, 2012)

It was peer pressure ben.

"lawl stealth u shud change ur name to djent innit for a week or sumfin"

"Yeah ok sure, that would be kind of funny, that way I can make fun of djent kids and say I've been djentin' since 07"

*Can never change name back


----------



## skeels (May 27, 2012)

All_Shall_Djent?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 27, 2012)

All_Shant_Rot?


----------



## BabUShka (May 28, 2012)

Djent shant rot?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 28, 2012)

You_Cannot_Pass


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 28, 2012)

Djent_Shall_Rot



[/hatin]


----------



## nostealbucket (May 28, 2012)

Djent_Shall_Djent


----------



## steve1 (May 28, 2012)

nostealbucket said:


> Djent_Thall_Djent



fixed


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 28, 2012)

nostealbucket said:


> Djent_Shall_Djent


Djent_Djent_Djent

[/thread]


Seriously though, OP: PM Alex. 
(thread reported for closing)


----------



## Saber_777 (May 28, 2012)

Anyone else notice how much hell I catch because I dont spellcheck? haha. I'll learn my lesson. . . Eventually.

Probably going to try for Saber_777 or something. Need to get ahold of Alex.


----------

